# A few new ones



## Jim (Apr 14, 2006)

Here are a few new additions to my collection. First is a KI-2 in 2-oz. This is a somewhat scarcer size for this bottle. Next is a rare large English KC-8 in bright emerald green. This is one of the coolest English cylinder poisons I have ever seen. These come in cobalt, aqua, amber and green. They are almost impossible to find, but a four-color set would be really sweet! The last one is a little 2 3/4" KS-9 E.R. Squibb & Sons. Poisons...I love 'em! Jim


----------



## capsoda (Apr 14, 2006)

Very nice , Jim.


----------



## poisons4me (Apr 14, 2006)

Wow, very nice indeed. the KC-8 is a keeper for sure...congrats,and yes....poisons are cool.


----------



## Jim (Apr 14, 2006)

Thanks, guys. New additions are always great, but the more I get, the more I want [] That's normal though, right?? Glad to see that you survived those overgrown crawdads, Cap. Those things looked nasty, and I don't think they were very happy with you...maybe they knew what your plans for them were! I'm sure they were tasty! Maybe some year I can get up to a show and meet some of you guys. That would be cool.

 Rick, your green beauty should be arriving tomorrow or Monday at the latest. The KC-8 is sweet indeed. I'd love to get the other three colors, but that will NOT be easy! My other English poisons are jealous because they are all $5-$10 bottles that are about as common as English sparrows! I keep them around because I like the colors and they were some of the first poison bottles that I ever bought, back when I was 15. I still have my very first poison, dug it when I was 11! Worth $5 on a good day, but I wouldn't sell it for $500. Thanks again. Jim


----------



## madman (Apr 15, 2006)

hey jim its normal youre ok!! should we be expecting a group shot soon?? nice nice nice  mike


----------



## Jim (Apr 15, 2006)

Hey Mike, that's right, we're the normal ones. There are actually some strange weirdos out there who have no interest in beautiful, historic glass and have no idea what things like pontil, tooled lip and ABM even mean....Those people scare me! I have been able to help some of them, though []

 Once I get a few more poisons, I can put up some updated group shots. Jim


----------



## capsoda (Apr 15, 2006)

Hey Guys, What about those people who say " You mean you dig in old toilets".


----------



## Jim (Apr 15, 2006)

Those ones are really weird....Never mind that there could be a skull poison or a $5000 historical flask in there. All they can think about is 150-year-old crap, like it's still going to be there! Those poor folks really need help [&:] Jim


----------



## deepwoods (Apr 22, 2006)

Jim - If you'd be so kind, whats the book value of that Squibb KS-9? I dug a nice 3 1/4 " one a few months back that I couldnt find any on. Thanks.


----------



## Jim (Apr 22, 2006)

J.D.- Your 3 1/4" KS-9 should be worth at least $50. The one I have is a little smaller, I got it for $33 but that was good luck. The book price starts at $75 with the glass stopper included, but they are still desirable without the stopper. Price increases greatly with size, the large 5 1/4" can go for $500. In addition to cobalt, they are also known in amber. Those are rare! Jim


----------



## deepwoods (Apr 22, 2006)

Thank you Jim.


----------



## Jim (Apr 23, 2006)

Any time, JD. You seem to have good luck digging some nice poisons. If you ever get any duplicates and want to trade for something different, please keep me in mind. Thanks. Jim


----------



## deepwoods (Apr 28, 2006)

Jim - Ive dug a few nice green Paine Drugs and was with a pal when he dug the largest  size one which I believe is a half gallon. I'll keep you in mind, but now that I've bragged about it, I probobly wont find any for a while. lol


----------



## Jim (Apr 28, 2006)

Much appreciated, JD. The Paine Drug poisons are a sweet bottle. The largest green one known to exist is a 16-oz. This type of bottle (KI-2 irregular hexagon) was also made in a quart size (32 oz.), so there is a possibility for a quart-size Paine to exist. If it does, it would be a new discovery, and would be worth some serious $$$. A quart Bowman's in cobalt sold for over $4500. Any 32-ounce irregular hexagons are RARE! The aqua rectangular Paines are also very hard to find.

 The Paine Drug Co. is one of the many names that I need for my collection of irregular hex poisons. They are quite a "Paine" in the a** to find, as are most of the store-embossed examples [], so I would be happy to consider any of them. Good luck, and congratulations on finding some sweet bottles! Thanks again. Jim


----------



## atticmint (Apr 29, 2006)

Hey Jim, send me a list of bottles you are looking for and I will keep an eye out for them at work. Pictures are especially helpful since sometimes I may see hundreds of bottles a day.
  Things have been slow lately, we have  been doing a lot of household waste (like paint and cleaners) but I expect to see some heavy duty chemicals in the next week or two.
  Kev


----------



## deepwoods (Apr 29, 2006)

Jim - I guess was a little off on that "half gallon". All I remember really is that it was the  biggest poison I'd ever seen. The same guy dug a set of 4 or 5 of the aqua rectangular  ones all in different sizes embossed The Paine Drug Co. For External Use I believe. Btw, those aquas arnt considered a poison are they? Or, are they just a good go-with for the  Paine poisons?


----------



## Jim (Apr 29, 2006)

Kev- Thanks! I will send you a PM with a detailed list.

 JD- The aqua Paine Drug "External Use" bottles are indeed poisons. I personally like the green ones best, but the aqua ones are a good bottle as well. To find five of them would be awesome, they list at $300 each! There is only the 6 1/4" size listed in the book, so the others may very well be new discoveries. Jim


----------



## deepwoods (Apr 30, 2006)

Jim - Well thats a suprise. They dont really look like any other poisons that Ive seen.      I sold one to someone recently for a song thinking it was just another nice but common  aqua local med. Glad I talked to you. I wont make that mistake again. The guy that dug that set is one of those purist diggers who almost never sells anything. I respect it but    he drives me a little nuts sometimes. I need to get back to that dump. Thanks for all the info.


----------



## Jim (Apr 30, 2006)

Yes...they're a surprisingly valuable bottle [] The "External Use Only" designation makes them popular with poison collectors. I would definitely go back and hit that dump hard, there could very well be more. I found a sweet spot today and pulled out about $100 worth of good local milk bottles. Can't wait to go back there [] Good luck digging more Paines. Jim


----------

